# tangled bottoms fins



## zepherina (Nov 21, 2011)

hey guyyss, i bought a betta lastnight and named him beetlejuice. this morning i noticed his bottom fins looked like tangled at the bottom. hes a crown tail so they dont flare like his other fins. hes super alert and is really active, he dosent seem sick, was just wondering if there was anything i could do?


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Zepherina, I really do not have enough info to help you out. Check out some of the questions on the this link http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233. This should help you out with the process of what might be a problem.
A picture would also really help out.

Honestly though, he may just need time to adjust to the new setup. If you've just set up a tank and moved him from his cup, he might need a little adjustment period.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

A picture might help.  What kind of set-up is he in? I hear that a CT's fins will curl if they are in hard water.


----------



## zepherina (Nov 21, 2011)

actually, i was watching him today while he was eating, i THINK their just curled not tangled. , but they have been like that since i put him in his bowl, hes not in a tank hes just in a big glass bowl so he has plenty of room to swim around. ill get a picture of him up tho.


----------



## zepherina (Nov 21, 2011)

his home.









this is beetlejuice. ;D









notice his bottom fins? are they curled or tangled?


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

They're curled. I believe their fins can curl from high pH (correct me if I'm wrong). It's nothing to worry about.
Also, just a suggestion, but I would think about removing a bit of gravel so he has more room to swim around. A heater would be a good idea too 
Otherwise, beautiful fish/ tank


----------



## zepherina (Nov 21, 2011)

okay, when it comes time to clean his bowl ill take out some rocks. i dont wanna stress him out to much. 

also, our house dosent have tap water, it has well water, and its what my mom uses to fill the pond outside. so i was gonna use it to change his water when i clean his bowl, right now the water i have in it is the water my cousin uses for her betta's tank, its publix brand water like in the big jug, her dad used that to fill his fish tank, so what are water suggestions? lol


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well water is fine for bettas, just let him acclimate to any new water by adding some slowly  
If your well has alot of heavy metals though, I would get a water conditoner to take it out. It could be that you have very hard water since you're on a well, and that is why his fins are curling. Theres nothing you can do about it really, so don't worry about it  
I agree with Zappity, a heater would be a good idea because bettas, being tropical fish, need a temperature of 77-82F  You can get special bowl heaters. Getting a cheap tank thermometer would help you moniter the temp, too


----------



## zepherina (Nov 21, 2011)

okay, thank you guys for all the help!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

what water specs cause curled fins? my VT has some curled rays and atm i plan to get a CT when one of my ranks opens up. a spot has yet to open which is good but research for future fish doesnt hurt.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

nel3 said:


> what water specs cause curled fins? my VT has some curled rays and atm i plan to get a CT when one of my ranks opens up. a spot has yet to open which is good but research for future fish doesnt hurt.


I think it's a PH over 8, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Cute bowl, cute boy.. yeah I can't remember if it's pH or hard water that causes it (granted hard water usually has a little higher of pH). And I wouldn't mess around with a pH down medication, as it can cause more harm then any good, imo.

As mentioned above, well water is just fine to use- it looks like roughly a gallon bowl, so you would want to be doing 1 50% and 1 100% water change per week, as in the smaller bowls/tanks the ammonia and nitrate/ites can build up rather quickly. 
Temp/heater has already been covered 
It is a cute set up, but just to let you know, if you do ever upgrade, keep in mind these guys really appreciate and love having plants (real or fake) to hide in/sleep on, as well as most enjoy a cave of sorts to hide in. He seems to be up front and center, so he isn't shy  Which is good, means you could probably get away with the openess easier. 
Wish you the best


----------



## zepherina (Nov 21, 2011)

lmao, i think my camera was actually pissing him off.

but he dose come up to the bowl when i go near it.
but my cousin has a little tank she used for her first betta, after that one passed away, she got a new betta and upgraded to a much bigger tank, so i think ill go ahead and use the tank so it filers the water and there will be more room for me to add things, like a little hiding home and a plant or two.

i need to head to the pet store cause my rat needs more food, so ill look at the stuff they have there. i read somewhere betta can eat brine shrimp and bloodworms, anyone ever feed their betta this? and if theres must of a difference between the betta flakes or fish/worms?


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> I think it's a PH over 8, but I'm not 100% sure.


thank you Bettafish, ive tested the unconditioned water for hardeness: GH 140ppm, KH 70ppm the ph is around 7.6 (nutrafin 6.0-7.6 kit), API 7.4 ph low range, high range 7.4


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Your fish is really cute. O: My sister had one just like him, I think.
I like the bowl. My sister also has the same exact bowl. xD The gravel and the big marble like thing in the middle looks really cool.


----------



## zepherina (Nov 21, 2011)

thank you! i actually went out a splurged on him he has a much bigger home now.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

zepherina said:


> lmao, i think my camera was actually pissing him off.
> 
> but he dose come up to the bowl when i go near it.
> but my cousin has a little tank she used for her first betta, after that one passed away, she got a new betta and upgraded to a much bigger tank, so i think ill go ahead and use the tank so it filers the water and there will be more room for me to add things, like a little hiding home and a plant or two.
> ...



My guy does the same thing with cameras or me o.o. He'll puff himself up real big. As for the food, you've got the right idea. Definitely try the frozen stuff and not the freeze dried. It's better for them and some bettas, like my Rosso, will turn their nose up at freeze dried foods.

As far as food goes, a combo of pellets or flakes and some frozen foods (brine shrimp, blood worms) should be a good mix. Try to look at protein content when going for pellets/flakes. The higher the better from what I've heard, and look for some sort of fish product as the first ingredient. Hope this helps. ;-)


----------



## zepherina (Nov 21, 2011)

lol when i go near the tank sometimes he will flare his fins. but dosent puff his cheeks out at me, i think he loves me lol, cause when i put my hand in his tank and curl my fingers hes swims back and forth over my hand ;p its really cute.


----------

